

Android 4.1 Jelly Bean: 5 Features We Want in Google’s New OS - andyjohnson0
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/things-want-android-4-1-jelly-bean/

======
andyjohnson0
A lot of the ideas in this article seem to be inspired by iOS. I wonder what
the patent situation around them is.

~~~
mtgx
I've seen articles about wanting iOS 6 to have some Android features as well.
It seems most writers can't think beyond "getting the extra features the other
OS has".

